# Time capsule introuvable



## frenchy614 (5 Mars 2010)

Bonjour,

J'ai un macbook pro et tourne sous osx snow 10.6.2
J'ai fais l'acquisition d'une Time capsule il y quelques mois.
J'avoue n'avoir jamais réussis à la configurer correctement et avait abandonné.

Depuis quelques jours je tente de créé un réseau avec où un de mes disques dur est en partage et utiliser time machine. 
J'ai donc suivis les instructions à la lettre.
Cable éthernet est branché sur port WAN.
Disque dur est branché.
Airport est installé et à jour.

Mais quand je tente de trouvé ma time capsule depuis utilitaire airport, celui ci m'annonce qu' il est introuvable.





J'ai beau faire recherche à nouveau rien ne change
De plus choses étonnante, le voyant à l'avant est vert en continue.
Quelqu'un peut t'il m'expliqué ? Car j'avoue me tiré les cheveux depuis 2 jours

merci d'avance


----------



## Moonwalker (5 Mars 2010)

Je reste une fois encore confondu. :mouais:

"J'ai fais l'acquisition d'une Time capsule il y quelques mois. J'avoue n'avoir jamais réussis à la configurer correctement et avait abandonné."

A 269 le premier modèle, je n'attendrais pas des mois pour que ça marche. 

"Cable éthernet est branché sur port WAN"

Entendons-nous bien. Le port WAN, c'est pour connecter la borne airport au modem. L'ordinateur doit être branché à un des trois ports LAN ou en WiFi.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 03h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 02h57 ----------

Un peu de littérature : http://support.apple.com/fr_FR/manuals/#airport

Et on en reparle plus tard, si tu n'as pas compris (avec un peu plus de détails sur la configuration de ton réseau stp).


----------



## frenchy614 (5 Mars 2010)

Merci, pour l'aide mais j'ai trouvé la solution en me rendant à l'apple store près de chez moi ( je vis sur Londres.)

Il fallait juste que je reboot la time capsule en appuyant avec un crayon sur l'arrière et là elle est réapparus.

La raison pour laquelle j'ai abandonné est du au décé de ma femme suite à un cancer, donc la prochaine fois évite d'être condescendant quand tu ne sais pas.

Merci quand même.


----------



## Moonwalker (6 Mars 2010)

Si tu veux qu'on en tienne compte tu n'avais qu'à l'afficher. Où alors tu n'avais qu'à continuer à ne rien en dire.

Je me base sur ce qui est écrit. Je ne vais pas jouer les devins. Encore moins culpabiliser parce que tu ne sais pas lire un mode d'emploi.


----------

